# Kishimoto confirms in an interview NaruSaku was a red herring



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

> Naruto ending up with Hinata was decided in the very early stages of the story.
> 
> *Naruto being close to Sakura was a deliberate mislead, that was the entire point of the scenes of Sakura being compared to Kushina, for exemple.
> *
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 5, 2014)

Kishi is such a cock tease.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit, rage post incoming.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

kishimoto did NH because of money they said, kishi was pressured by fans and his editor they said Were are your kushina parallels now


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought we were going to wait until TakL confirmed it.
Elicit is already here. Let's begin


----------



## TRN (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 5, 2014)

How stupid do you have to be to be so busy with red herrings that you don't even develop your intended pairing?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

klad said:


> I thought we were going to wait until TakL confirmed it.
> Elicit is already here. Let's begin



Yeah me too. I didn't post this here on purpose.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 5, 2014)

The story of Naruto and Sakura parting ways. As if that wasn't obvious enough in 700,Kishi.Why don't you show us something we don't already know?


----------



## Kurama (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> How stupid do you have to be to be so busy with red herrings that you don't even develop your intended pairing?



except the whole point of a red herring is to keep fans guessing.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah me too. I didn't post this here on purpose.



and _not_ have a potential shitstormck


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2014)

Most fundamental outcomes of stories are always planned-out very early on, so this isn't surprising at all really.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2014)

Kishimoto, you magnificent troll.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 5, 2014)

See! The parallels with Minato and Kushina _were_ deliberate! Just, y'know, lies because Kishimoto was a troll all along.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

He could have lied, you know. Saying he didn't realised he was making Naruto & Sakura close or something.
But he didn't and I kinda respect that.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2014)

> How stupid do you have to be to be so busy with red herrings that you don't even develop your intended pairing?



Well Kishi is on the right track then.

the purpose of a red herring is to misguide, mislead, and Distract people so that they will ignore the relevant or intended target...


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2014)

On the other hand, I guess specifying this shit is worth it, since it'll get a hell of fandom flames.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

movie related thread


----------



## Sora (Dec 5, 2014)

wow very harsh from Kishimoto
good thing I never fell for it
NaruSaku shippers must be pissed


----------



## mayumi (Dec 5, 2014)

Kishi loves trolling. Confirmed.

So he spent more time making parallulz, than actually developing NH or SS. Infact in case of SS he is probably trolling there as well.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 5, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Well Kishi is on the right track then.
> 
> the purpose of a red herring is to misguide, mislead, and Distract people so that they will ignore the relevant or intended target...


It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> He could have lied, you know. Saying he didn't realised he was making Naruto & Sakura close or something.
> But he didn't and I kinda respect that.



yagami always speaks the truth/


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



I do kinda agree that he overdid it a little.


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 5, 2014)

Paradise said:


> The story of Naruto and Sakura parting ways. As if that wasn't obvious enough in 700,Kishi.Why don't you show us something we don't already know?



Hopefully it means hanging around each other in general.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



Well, he could of explained it in the manga, but I believe he wanted he movie to do it to show us all the flashbacks and every little bit. I highly doubt we would of gotten that in manga based on what he said when saying tha he was embarrassed about doing romance in the manga.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



I think it's pretty interesting to be honest. It's unique for a shonen to dedicate an entire movie to a pairing.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



Intended pairing?


Here in the Library, we have people that lie to themselves.


----------



## Brian (Dec 5, 2014)

First Sakura was forced to be with Sasuke because if not it would make her a terrible person.

Now she was just a tool to be used to distract some people from the obvious pairing.



Kishi is ruthless


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

> 「ナルトとサスケが戦って終わるということだけは、最初から決めていたんです。ではどうやってそれを迎えるのか？　『ペイン編』が終わったあたりから意識して作りこんでいくようになりました。重要なのはサスケをどういう立場でナルトと戦わせるかということ。あくまで完全な敵として対決するのか？　それとも、親友として拳をぶつけ合うのか？　そこは、どう持っていくかを含め、じっくり考えました。その意味で、最後の『第四次忍界大戦編』は、サスケの立ち位置をしっかりと見せるために描き始めたんですが、つい他のキャラクターのことも大事に描き過ぎて、どんどん長くなっちゃったんです（笑）」。 戦いの行方とあわせて、ファンの中で大きな関心を占めていたのが、最終的にナルト、サスケ、サクラらの関係がどうなるのか？　ずばり恋の行方である。この点も、岸本は曖昧にごまかすことなく、キッチリと?答え?を示して連載を終えた。最終話である700話では忍界大戦の終結から10数年後が描かれるが、そこでナルトはずっと彼に想いを寄せてきたヒナタと結ばれ結婚、ナルトが当初、恋心を抱いていたサクラはサスケと結ばれているようだ。岸本はいたずらっぽい笑みを浮かべつつ?内幕?を明かす。



something about  sasuke


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm glad I never expected nor cared for the ship. . However, this doesn't at all excuse lack of development in any way whatsoever. Kishi is still a shitty romance writer and failed to develop any single pairing properly. "Red herring" excuse doesn't protect him from that.

But other than that, I don't care.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



but naruto and hinata never got shafted though, chuunin exams, pain arc, war arc, hell they even had a volume cover holding hands, which is a very intimate thing in japan, they've been obvious end game for a while now.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2014)

legit source? 

if so... incredible

this dude gives virtually not fucks whatsoever

@brian


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmm, doesn't it come off like he's trying to save face for the obvious shortcomings he had? I mean even on the matter of Naruto and Sakura, it's not like he put much development into them either. If the movie is of them parting ways, the purpose is kind of defeated considering they never had any particular interaction since Pain's defeat. They didn't even talk to each other in the final chapters.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It just goes to the point of absurdity when the intended pairing gets shafted until a shoujo-like movie for a shonen manga explains the whole thing.



all i read was "this is why i didnt put that much of nh in the manga. because  i knew 15 years ago that i will make a  movie about it". 

just say you fucked up.  no need to pull shit out of yoir ass "prpper telling of nh".....  cool story bro


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> something about  sasuke



Google translate seems to state that chapter 700 takes place 10 years later, so that makes the Naruto cast 29/30 years old.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hmm, doesn't it come off like he's trying to save face for the obvious shortcomings he had? I mean even on the matter of Naruto and Sakura, it's not like he put much development into them either. If the movie is of them parting ways, the purpose is kind of defeated considering they never had any particular interaction since Pain's defeat. They didn't even talk to each other in the final chapters.



that's a good point. he's not exactly refuting anything by explaining it in his story. kind of an afterthought when all is said and done, which probably speaks to him trying to cover his tracks a bit.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Intended pairing?
> 
> 
> *Here in the Library, we have people that lie to themselves.*





Brian said:


> First Sakura was forced to be with Sasuke because if not it would make her a terrible person.
> 
> Now she was just a tool to be used to distract some people from the obvious pairing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hexa (Dec 5, 2014)

My interpretation of the girlfriend comment was that it was just meant to be a small joke that hearkened back to early part 1.  I didn't think he was also intentionally misleading people, but I guess I was wrong.  Still, though, people made a much bigger deal out of it than it deserved.

The source is legitimate.  It's a big movie website and the interview itself was retweeted by the official movie twitter for Naruto.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> My interpretation of the girlfriend comment was that it was just meant to be a small joke that hearkened back to early part 1.  I didn't think he was also intentionally misleading people, but I guess I was wrong.  Still, though, people made a much bigger deal out of it than it deserved.
> 
> The source is legitimate.  It's a big movie website and the interview itself was retweeted by the official movie twitter for Naruto.



yeah, anybody who wasn't a NS fan could see that moment had no value whatsoever.


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2014)

He just admitted he was fooling with you all. Finally my theory was confirmed.


----------



## TRN (Dec 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Intended pairing?
> 
> 
> Here in the Library, we have people that lie to themselves.





Hexa said:


> My interpretation of the girlfriend comment was that it was just meant to be a small joke that hearkened back to early part 1.  I didn't think he was also intentionally misleading people, but I guess I was wrong.  Still, though, people made a much bigger deal out of it than it deserved.
> 
> The source is legitimate.  It's a big movie website and the interview itself was retweeted by the official movie twitter for Naruto.








 :3


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh Kishi you rascal you


----------



## Tangle (Dec 5, 2014)

lol kishi like dem narusaku shippers hadn't already cried enough


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

Poor NS fans 

Well, Kishi was certainly much more successful with this than "fooling" people on the subject of Tobi's identity. Back in late 00s I legit thought NS was a real possibility.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

the whole she's my girlfriend thing was obvious comic relief.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the whole she's my girlfriend thing was obvious comic relief.



But it wasn't. Kishimoto admitted that he put it in to fool people.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the whole she's my girlfriend thing was obvious comic relief.



And the real solemn moment came with tearful farewell.
But noooo.

He is with zzombie dad!!

PARALLOOOLLLSS!!!!!!


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the whole she's my girlfriend thing was obvious comic relief.



Dont act so high and mighty now, deep down nobody was 100% sure that shit was not legit since we all know how obsessed Kishi is with parallels. 

Of course by the end we were shown how little thought was put in actually resolving the pairings and how much thought was put into cockteasing the fanbase but thats pure hindsight.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 5, 2014)

You can tell Kishi doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> Dont act so high and mighty now, deep down nobody was 100% sure that shit was not legit since we all know how obsessed Kishi is with parallels.
> 
> Of course by the end we were shown how little thought was put in actually resolving the pairings and how much thought was put into cockteasing the fanbase but thats pure hindsight.



That means the red herring was actually very well done.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> Dont act so high and mighty now, deep down nobody was 100% sure that shit was not legit since we all know how obsessed Kishi is with parallels.



Did you see the debacle thread?

The GF comment analysis was worth Oxford level.

That was Troy.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Intended pairing?
> 
> 
> Here in the Library, we have people that lie to themselves.


Seems like you have bad reading comprehension. 



Addy said:


> all i read was "this is why i didnt put that much of nh in the manga. because  i knew 15 years ago that i will make a  movie about it".
> 
> just say you fucked up.  no need to pull shit out of yoir ass "prpper telling of nh".....  cool story bro


The movie was SP's idea, not Kishi's...


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2014)

Of course. Kishimoto cares more about keeping the tension by using cheap tricks than actually writing a decent resolution to the stupid pairings. He is just that kind of a flawed genius.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> But it wasn't. Kishimoto admitted that he put it in to fool people.


that scene was never intended to be taken seriously. kishi was trolling.


Rios said:


> Dont act so high and mighty now, deep down nobody was 100% sure that shit was not legit since we all know how obsessed Kishi is with parallels.


I'm not acting high and mighty, just stating the plain obvious.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Google translate seems to state that chapter 700 takes place 10 years later, so that makes the Naruto cast 29/30 years old.



oh, and the sasuke part iant anything new?


----------



## Marsala (Dec 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> that scene was never intended to be taken seriously. kishi was trolling.



No, it was meant to be taken seriously and fool at least some people. That's what Kishi said.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2014)

> that scene was never intended to be taken seriously. kishi was trolling.



Red herrings are done so viewers would take the red herring seriously to distract them away from the intended target or Scene. 

They are there to confuse/troll the audience. And yes Kishi is trolling since that is the purpose of a red herring.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> No, it was meant to be taken seriously and fool at least some people. That's what Kishi said.


it clearly fooled alot


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

So much time spent by pairing tards tearing each other and debating whether this or that moment was supposed to be a ship tease or whether that was fans of the pairing being delusional for it all to end up being just Kishi fooling around 

We all knew it was the case, but to actually hear it from his mouth


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2014)

The guy is 17 and doesnt know anything about alcohol? These Japanese are strict, man.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

It wasn't 100% set in stone, but it really seemed to be leaning towards NH/SS when it became clear that Sakura wasn't going to move on, but the NS teases were definitely there.

I guess this is an example of what Kakashi said about reading "underneath the underneath".


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Rios said:


> The guy is 17 and doesnt know anything about alcohol? These Japanese are strict, man.



isn't 21 North america's legit drinking age


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The movie was SP's idea, not Kishi's...



How does it make it any less canon?

Also the romance was SP's idea, the movie was not.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2014)

Narutossss said:


>



Not gonna lie, he was pretty smart for doing this


----------



## Plague (Dec 5, 2014)

CALLED IT!!!!! XDDDDD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

Karma's a bitch.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2014)

Kishi saying this was low. Maybe he's taking revenge over his assistant being harassed a few days back. It's also confirmed that Naruto only falls for Hinata in the movie, not in 699 chapters of manga.

So NS fans get to say they were right about calling the Kushina and Sakura parallel and right about calling Naruto and Hinata was platonic all along. NH fans get to say they win despite all that.

Lose-lose tbh.  I wish he'd just shut up already.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Seems like you have bad reading comprehension.



Damn, I did misread. I thought you were calling NS the intended pairing. Read too quickly.



Oh well, you win some and you lose some. Amirite, NS fans?


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kishi saying this was low. Maybe he's taking revenge over his assistant being harassed a few days back.
> 
> It's also confirmed that Naruto only falls for Hinata in the movie, not in 699 chapters of manga.
> 
> Lose-lose tbh.



Well Naruto never responded to Hinata's confession in the manga, so that alone was confirmation enough.

But yeah, good romance writer, Kishi is not.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 5, 2014)

@yagami 

 LOL listen to this guy. Let me not even start. You and that gross avatar.

Anyways, it was a fucking fail. People in here saying it was great need to shut up. Go read a book. Using NS as a red herring was fine and all except for the fact that he forgot to develop his actual intended pairing. It was so bad that the red herring had more development than the intended pairing. That's not the way a red herring is properly done at all. That's just terrible writing. Though of course we got the same idiots in here saying how awesome it was because it was their pairing who ended up benefiting from it.


----------



## Plague (Dec 5, 2014)

lol This gif xD


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kishi saying this was low. Maybe he's taking revenge over his assistant being harassed a few days back. It's also confirmed that Naruto only falls for Hinata in the movie, not in 699 chapters of manga.
> 
> So NS fans get to say they were right about calling the Kushina and Sakura parallel and right about calling Naruto and Hinata was platonic all along. NH fans get to say they win despite all that.
> 
> Lose-lose tbh.  I wish he'd just shut up already.



Eh, I don't really care either way at this point but if this was intended from the beginning, I really wish he'd make them interact more often in the actual manga and somewhere along the line have Naruto actually falling in love with her, you know

I continue to shrug
All has ended, the book is closed
I hope part "3" will show all of them being happy


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

InB4 NS takes this out on kishimoto's assistant........... again.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2014)

Normality said:


> Though of course we got the same idiots in here saying how awesome it was because it was their pairing who ended up benefiting from it.



While I was never into the pairing debates, I will admit that my interest in reading the manga for the last few years was entirely do to my desire to see if the things I debate so strongly for ended up true or not.

NH supporters behavior is expected. 

But yeah, between Kishi and his assistance, this entire ordeal was handled terribly.


----------



## Zef (Dec 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Kishi loves trolling. Confirmed.
> *
> So he spent more time making parallulz, than actually developing NH or SS. Infact in case of SS he is probably trolling there as well*.



Which is why he said Sakura has always been about Sasuke? 


It looks like not just NS fans are mad about this, but some SN/NS as well.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 5, 2014)

Why the fuck are people still harassing the assistant?

Anyone that does that should be banned from NS.com

Like that 8Hokage idiot that created the ban Naruto petition.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

Zef said:


> Which is why he said Sakura has always been about Sasuke?
> 
> 
> It looks like not just NS fans are mad about this, but some SN/NS as well.



I still don't understand how SasuNaru fans are mad about anything. Naruto and Sasuke have easily the most developed relationship in the series, and they are clearly the most important people in each other's lives. Yet they are mad because it turns out that the clearly straight Naruto turned out to be straight? I don't get yaoi shippers sometimes.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AJXKVOxqkWM[/YOUTUBE]

I will repeat this in every interview thread: Manga's ending is a gift that keeps on giving.

He's pretty content with what he did on pairings and he knew what he was going for. 

"Take it or leave it" basically.


----------



## Zef (Dec 5, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> I still don't understand how SasuNaru fans are mad about anything. Naruto and Sasuke have easily the most developed relationship in the series, and they are clearly the most important people in each other's lives. Yet they are mad because it turns out that the clearly straight Naruto turned out to be straight? I don't get yaoi shippers sometimes.



Some were calling Kishi homophobic after the manga's end.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Well Naruto never responded to Hinata's confession in the manga, so that alone was confirmation enough.



I used to mock the lack of response until Hinata continued to show romantic feelings for him, so it was clear the lack of response was confirmation that there wouldn't be a rejection. I also thought Kushina and Sakura parallulz was there but people were seeing too much into it.

Now he says he planned for people to being misled on purpose. He also retcons Naruto > Hinata to being platonic for the whole manga except the epilogue chapter. I didn't admit NaruHina had a chance for this. I thought Naruto was developing feelings, even if he was only halfway there by the end. Now he wasn't even halfway there.

I'm amused at the crying but I also feel cheated. It's like Kishi put my favourite food and my least favourite food on my plate. 



Kenneth said:


> Eh, I don't really care either way at this point but if this was intended from the beginning, I really wish he'd make them interact more often in the actual manga and somewhere along the line have Naruto actually falling in love with her, you know
> 
> I continue to shrug
> All has ended, the book is closed



As I saw elsewhere, Kishi bothered to make NS misleading plot twists in the manga, but he didn't bother showing Naruto > Hinata going from platonic to romantic in the manga. His priorities... Why are people applauding this hack writing. 



> I hope part "3" will show all of them being happy



Me too, but tbh every time he opens his mouth now, I tremble.  Yes, the continued use of  is deliberate. It's a broken smile about being torn whether to laugh or cry. 



HolyHands said:


> I still don't understand how SasuNaru fans are mad about anything. Naruto and Sasuke have easily the most developed relationship in the series, and they are clearly the most important people in each other's lives. Yet they are mad because it turns out that the clearly straight Naruto turned out to be straight? I don't get yaoi shippers sometimes.



I remember about 2~3 years ago I said the SN fandom wanted the open pairing and I was gang negged in consequence. 

I think the funniest statement was 'queer baiting throghout the manga'. It's shonen and Kishi said OVER AND OVER again they were friends / brothers (he even made that questionable choice to make them share souls with brothers).


----------



## Turrin (Dec 5, 2014)

So basically Kishi admits that the entire story was about NaruSakura, but it was a mislead because trolollo, yeah Kishi deserves all the hate he gets about this, because he brought it on himself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> *I still don't understand how SasuNaru fans are mad about anything.* Naruto and Sasuke have easily the most developed relationship in the series, and they are clearly the most important people in each other's lives. *Yet they are mad because it turns out that the clearly straight Naruto turned out to be straight? I don't get yaoi shippers sometimes.*



remind me of the KorraxAsami shippers.


----------



## Plague (Dec 5, 2014)

The amount of selective reading in this thread is truly breathtaking.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So basically Kishi admits that the entire story was about NaruSakura, but it was a mislead because trolollo, yeah Kishi deserves all the hate he gets about this, because he brought it on himself.



i dont think he means that. all i am reading is a sad excuse for not putting NH in the manga instead of the movie


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> How stupid do you have to be to be so busy with red herrings that you don't even develop your intended pairing?














What manga have you been reading not to notice the numerous signs from the very beginning of the entire story pointing at NaruHina?


----------



## Hexa (Dec 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So basically Kishi admits that the entire story was about NaruSakura, but it was a mislead because trolollo, yeah Kishi deserves all the hate he gets about this, because he brought it on himself.


How do you read the OP and come to this conclusion?  I feel like it should be  impossible.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 5, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Eh, I don't really care either way at this point but if this was intended from the beginning, I really wish he'd make them interact more often in the actual manga and somewhere along the line have Naruto actually falling in love with her, you know[



Ah, but the suspense...? If what is tried to be explained in the shojo ahem novie is true, it was enough for him to have Naruto steadly  discovering Hinata in the manga, culminating in the handholding....to have then Cupid Sakura ,in the movie to explain him what he feels for Hinata as compared to what he tought he had felt for her.

Priceless.

As for the size of the red herring, no, he didnt spent more time _developing _said herring, much less romantically.Blame the fillerz if it looks otherwise, The fish flatlined after part 2  Sasuke reapperared , was mummified after failfession and  was only maintained with cryptic paralols.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I used to mock the lack of response until Hinata continued to show romantic feelings for him, so it was clear the lack of response was confirmation that there wouldn't be a rejection. I also thought Kushina and Sakura parallulz was there but people were seeing too much into it.
> 
> Now he says he planned for people to being misled on purpose. He also retcons Naruto > Hinata to being platonic for the whole manga except the epilogue chapter. I didn't admit NaruHina had a chance for this. I thought Naruto was developing feelings, even if he was only halfway there by the end. Now he wasn't even halfway there.
> 
> ...



Well I'm just glad I stopped getting invested in decent romantic development a long time ago. It was more important to Kishimoto that he maintained the status quo instead of developing relationships, so any pairing becoming canon was going to be jarring no matter what. NS can't happen without Sakura suddenly switching to Naruto. NH can't happen without Naruto suddenly switching to Hinata. SS can't happen without Sasuke suddenly going lovey dovey for Sakura.

I don't see any of this as "destroying" characters as I've seen a lot of people say though. I've seen so many NS shippers insist that Naruto's character is ruined just because he didn't get with his first crush. People seem to be living in their own little world where the story and characters revolve around romance, and not about the things that Kishimoto actually bothered to write about for 15 years.


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2014)

Not to mention Naruto in and of itself is NOT an romance manga. People getting mad over shipping in an action manga just doesn't make sense to me. It really shouldn't be so important who ends up with who. And yes, when I say this, I'm also saying 700 was a HUGE mistake by Kishi because he fed the wrong crowd.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> remind me of the KorraxAsami shippers.


yeah korra asami is the new sasunaruck


Plague said:


> The amount of selective reading in this thread is truly breathtaking.





Freedan said:


> What manga have you been reading not to notice the numerous signs from the very beginning of the entire stories pointing at NaruHina?


the denial is strong


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why the fuck are people still harassing the assistant?
> 
> Anyone that does that should be banned from NS.com
> 
> Like that 8Hokage idiot that created the ban Naruto petition.



... that was actually serious?

I just assumed it was 4chan trying to be assholes.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont think he means that. all i am reading is a sad excuse for not putting NH in the manga instead of the movie


That seems to me to be exactly what he's saying. The fact that he says the movie will be where Naruto gets over Sakura, means that all throughout the manga (and 3 Years after) even after shit Hinata did in the Pain-Arc and Final-Arc it was still about Sakura for Naruto. Additionally the fact that he admits he specifically structured the parallels to support NaruSakura, legitimately means that all that stuff was pointing at NaruSakura. So basically that's the story in a nutshell, Kishi teases the NaruSakura pairing with false stuff, never explores Naruto's feelings towards Hinata. Obvously people are going to be like WTF man and Kishi as well as anyone who worked on Naruto should expect and understand that since the story was intentionally written for that purpose.

Though I agree that there is no excuse for how NaruHina was handled if Kishi had that pairing in mind all along. 

My point is the whole thing is mess because Kishi tried to bait pairing fans too long, to point where things have to be now resolved in the movie.


----------



## Zef (Dec 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> remind me of the *KorraxAsami shippers*.



This. My God are some of them obnoxious.


----------



## TRN (Dec 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> How do you read the OP and come to this conclusion?  I feel like it should be  impossible.



Turrin always amaze me with that ns twisted logic of his


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> How do you read the OP and come to this conclusion?  I feel like it should be  impossible.


what did you expect it's turrin.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 5, 2014)

Next interview Kishimoto will say I made Salad delibrately look like Karin cause I like trolling.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Karma's a bitch.



The "hinata diss" in the Kushina flashback makes it evident that her plea to Naruto wasn't meant to be followed.  

A true parallel wouldn't contain something that petty.  It would just stand by itself as something that would point in Sakura's direction.

But people get caught up too much with winning that they don't realize this.  If an author writes two scenarios for the main character to take, a conventional road and a unconventional road, the unconventional one will be taken.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Next interview Kishimoto will say I made Salad delibrately look like Karin cause I like trolling.



Kishimoto's done sillier things, i.e. Karin is an Uzumaki because of her red hair.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> But it wasn't. Kishimoto admitted that he put it in to fool people.



But there were many who saw through it as well. Those people Kishi did not mislead.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> The "hinata diss" in the Kushina flashback makes it evident that her plea to Naruto wasn't meant to be followed.
> 
> A true parallel wouldn't contain something that petty.  It would just stand by itself as something that would point in Sakura's direction.
> 
> But people get caught up too much with winning that they don't realize this.  If an author writes two scenarios for the main character to take, a conventional road and a unconventional road, the unconventional one will be taken.



During the Kaguya fight, Naruto was pretty adamant that while parents are important, being independent from your parents is important as well, which is why he basically bashed Black Zetsu for being a momma's boy. In a way, it hints that Naruto isn't just going to marry whoever Kushina tells him to.

It's part of the reason why I didn't put too much stock in the Kushina/Sakura parallel.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I guess the NaruSaku people had a leg to stand on with their evidence but I still never thought it was a possibility and didn't think the evidence meant anything.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2014)

This was pretty good:



"Sakura has Naruto's heart in her hand." - Nic 




Alright, I'm done. Don't even care for pairings, I'm fraudin'.


----------



## Plague (Dec 5, 2014)

I also read Naruto's Anti-Mom comments (during the Kaguya fight) as yet more evidence that he was going to do what he wanted and disregard Kushina's advice.


----------



## Azula (Dec 5, 2014)

When kishi dies his brain should be preserved for research and the advancement of science


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

where is the sasuke part translation you pairing leaches


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> This was pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> "Sakura has Naruto's heart in her hand." - Nic



Damn, that was such a good NS/SK troll 

imo, that was his editors' doing, I don't think he is that good.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

He just works on what it sells.

Look at Library, shipping shit causes huge shitstorms EVERY TIME. Even if Kishi isn't aware, his editors,  Shueshia and Studio Pierrot are.

It's ridiculous people act like this wasn't the case in the first place.

"Oh no Kishi trolled pairing fans, poor NarSaks!"


Good fucking morning.  It's no news Kishi sacrificed a well written romance plot for the sake of causing CW level soap opera drama and milk fans. Movie is him finally being free of that pressure. 

I always said 631 was to balance out 615 because he had to keep suspense until 700 and NH was so DAMN obvious with that even after. It's just 631 was a very cruel bone that also ridiculed Naruto's personality but I signed Terms and Conditions way before to bitch about it now.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> When kishi dies his brain should be preserved for research and the advancement of science


no the kings secrets must die with him.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Next interview Kishimoto will say I made Salad delibrately look like Karin cause I like trolling.



Keep dreaming.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> How do you read the OP and come to this conclusion?  I feel like it should be  impossible.



> Kishi "I made some Kushina and Sakura parallulz out of similar poses because I wanted to mislead with red herring".
> Turrin concludes that the red herring was NS *development*.

Seems legit.



HolyHands said:


> Well I'm just glad I stopped getting invested in decent romantic development a long time ago. It was more important to Kishimoto that he maintained the status quo instead of developing relationships, so any pairing becoming canon was going to be jarring no matter what. NS can't happen without Sakura suddenly switching to Naruto. NH can't happen without Naruto suddenly switching to Hinata. SS can't happen without Sasuke suddenly going lovey dovey for Sakura.
> 
> I don't see any of this as "destroying" characters as I've seen a lot of people say though. I've seen so many NS shippers insist that Naruto's character is ruined just because he didn't get with his first crush. People seem to be living in their own little world where the story and characters revolve around romance, and not about the things that Kishimoto actually bothered to write about for 15 years.



To be fair, Sasuke being in denial about his bonds was mentioneded over and over again. I agree he fucked around with SS too much during Iron Country, even if I understand what he wanted to do. Same for Sasuke shoving his hand through Naruto's lung and other similar situations. The line was tiptoed and crossed respectivelly. He shouldn't have done it.

Naruto isn't destroyed about not getting Sakura. He never promised he'd get her nor did he ever said he'd never give up on her. There are more troublesome moments in the manga regarding Naruto's character. When he told Obito he wouldn't let hims comrades die and then Neji died in his front, his ninja way kind of got trolled there too and I see nobody complaining about that destroying his character. While a pathetic attempt because Naruto still feels like a Gary Stu, at least that was a pathetic attempt at trying to portray him as flawed or as someone who makes mistakes.

The Kushina and Sakura parallels never got me because they said nothing about Sakura's feelings, which was what NaruSaku was always dependent on. Naruto could go thinking he should mum fucking or having a crush on Sakura to the grave, if that was his wish. What mattered was Sakura and she wasn't budging.


----------



## Plague (Dec 5, 2014)

To be honest this interview wasn't even necessary. 

I mean if NS didn't happen then what else would you call it? 

Red Herring tis is.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Next interview Kishimoto will say I made Salad delibrately look like Karin cause I like trolling.



more like "karin was their real daughter from the future but then i dropped the idea"


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> He just works on what it sells.
> 
> Look at Library, shipping shit causes huge shitstorms EVERY TIME. Even if Kishi isn't aware, his editors,  Shueshia and Studio Pierrot are.
> 
> ...



Oh hey, someone else understands it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

Didn't you guys know that Kishimoto has an NF account?

He purposely said that to get you guys riled up. 

It's classic provocateur tactics


----------



## Bakawaii (Dec 5, 2014)

Any explication about Karin?

She was only a  useless  red herring  to side shipping NS in this scene?


Anyway. Orochimaru and Taka deserves an explanation about their unknown destiny


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Next interview Kishimoto will say I made Salad delibrately look like Karin cause I like trolling.



I like trolling too but Salad is Karin's kid 

Did I just troll again?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> To be honest this interview wasn't even necessary.
> 
> I mean if NS didn't happen then what else would you call it?
> 
> Red Herring tis is.



Kishi shouldn't have mocked NS fans like this tho. I remember Harry Potter went through the same pettyness and I didn't approve of what JKR said either. At least she had the decency not to say she was 'red herring'. And no, I have never shipped Harmony either. *shudders* I just don't like when authors mock their fandoms. It's because of their fandoms that they're big in the first place. It feels disrespectful to me. And yeah, I get that fandoms will be bitches about things don't go their way, but the author is the professional here.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2014)

kishi would probably do that a few years later


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Damn. 

Well, at least Kishimoto isn't making a video mocking NS fanart?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Not to mention Naruto in and of itself is NOT an romance manga. People getting mad over shipping in an action manga just doesn't make sense to me. It really shouldn't be so important who ends up with who. And yes, when I say this, I'm also saying 700 was a HUGE mistake by Kishi because he fed the wrong crowd.



Pretty much.

He should have just canonized NH and left the rest to open ending. I was more interested in explanation of post-war politics tbh.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

In a precious interview he did admit that Sakura was considered for Naruto.  It was ultimately decided against because "that would make her a terrible woman" to take Naruto away from Hinata.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks to Yagami for the translation again.



gabzilla said:


> Damn.
> 
> Well, at least Kishimoto isn't making a video mocking NS fanart?



Pretty much this. He just said NS was a red-herring, no direct comments nor insults to the NaruSaku fans at all like the Avatar creators did. 

I don't understand from where that notion is coming from.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kishi shouldn't have mocked NS fans like this tho. I remember Harry Potter went through the same pettyness and I didn't approve of what JKR said either. At least she had the decency not to say she was 'red herring'. And no, I have never shipped Harmony either. *shudders* I just don't like when authors mock their fandoms. It's because of their fandoms that they're big in the first place. It feels disrespectful to me. And yeah, I get that fandoms will be bitches about things don't go their way, but the author is the professional here.



Kishi isn't mocking the fans though. He's just being honest as to how he wrote the pairing: a red herring.

He hasn't really straight up attacked the people who ship NS, though I'm sure NS fans feel attacked because shippers take these things too seriously.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 5, 2014)

well,there was chapters like 615 and then 631 so it was clear that he was trolling atleast one of the fandoms.so this isn't surprising.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> In a precious interview he did admit that Sakura was considered for Naruto.  It was ultimately decided against because "that would make her a terrible woman"* to take Naruto away from Hinata*.



Stop making up shit.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> I like trolling too but Salad is Karin's kid
> 
> Did I just troll again?



SasuSaku fans fall for this every time.  It actually annoys me that they believe it and call me "salty Sarada hater" because I expect them to be smarter and less petty about it - looking at you Choco, Tifa Lockhart and I forgot the name of the one who insulted me in Sara's own FC


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Stop making up shit.



It's in an interview.  Do you want me to go find that thread?  How did you miss that one?


----------



## eluna (Dec 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> *He should have just canonized NH and left the rest to open ending*. I was more interested in explanation of post-war politics tbh.


Totally agree at least all the pairing drama and ship wars could be prevented,the baby boom ending was terrible for me and instead of kids spin-off he could work in Hashirama and Tobirama spin-off


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> SasuSaku fans fall for this every time.  It actually annoys me that they believe it and call me "salty Sarada hater" because I expect them to be smarter and less petty about it - looking at you Choco, Tifa Lockhart and I forgot the name of the one who insulted me in Sara's own FC



Silly, Sarah Wintermint :33

This is NF.
You can't expect people to be smarter 

Kishimoto is pulling people like strings attached to a ragged doll till this day.
Thanks to chapter 699-700 :ho

Don't look at me, I think Salad is Karin's kid.
Trufax :ignormaus


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> How do you read the OP and come to this conclusion?  I feel like it should be  impossible.


NS fans logic


Revolution said:


> It's in an interview.  Do you want me to go find that thread?  How did you miss that one?



It was a mistranslations, calm down.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It's in an interview.  Do you want me to go find that thread?  How did you miss that one?



I know it's from the interview. Kishimoto never said anything about Sakura not going for Naruto because of Hinata. He said NaruHina was decided a while ago and then he said Sakura _switching _from Sasuke to Naruto would make her a terrible person. Her feelings had nothing to do with Hinata. 



Arya Stark said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> He should have just canonized NH and left the rest to open ending. I was more interested in explanation of post-war politics tbh.



This is true, we could avoided so many headaches if pairing shit was resolved back in the kage arc. 

But I guess they wanted to leave it open till the end.


----------



## Hehas (Dec 5, 2014)

Poor NS fans


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

So basically NH "won", but ANH were right for the most part. Great. I take this! And before anyone wants to argue, it's right there in the OP:



> The Last Movie is not only the story of Naruto falling in love with Hinata, but it is the story of Sakura & Naruto parting ways.
> 
> He felt the story of Naruto falling in love with Hinata has to be propely explained, or it wouldn?t be fair to the readers. That?s why the Last Movie exists.



This hack couldn't be arsed to portray the hero falling for the girl, to develop the supposed intended, main pairing on-panel, instead dicked around with another pairing to fool fans. And while doing so used the hero's dead mother and father. Let this sink in. This is a lose-lose for anyone who cared about the characters, story and pairings. Hollow victory indeed.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I know it's from the interview. Kishimoto never said anything about Sakura not going for Naruto because of Hinata. He said NaruHina was decided a while ago and then he said Sakura _switching _from Sasuke to Naruto would make her a terrible person. Her feelings had nothing to do with Hinata.





Tell me how that would make her a terrible person.  Is it of "a woman's place is to support her husband" mindset?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Kishi isn't mocking the fans though. He's just being honest as to how he wrote the pairing: a red herring.



Too many years and too many fandoms to know when a side is being mocked. Also, he's described as 'smiling mishievously' before he admits NS was red herring.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Tell me how that would make her a terrible person.  Is it of "a woman's place is to support her husband" mindset?



Stop moving goalposts, darling. I never said I agreed with him, I said her not moving onto Naruto had nothing to do with Hinata, which is what you claimed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

Bryke are the fucking worst in pairings deal. 




Addy said:


> what?



If he didn't force himself into a love triangle, he would have developed canon pairings without interference.



eluna said:


> Totally agree at least all the pairing drama and ship wars could be prevented,the baby boom ending was terrible for me and instead of kids spin-off he could work in Hashirama and Tobirama spin-off



He could have still made kids spin off. By introducing other kids in said spin off.

Naruto's son is alone to attract people and people would make a mass guessing over the other children. 

Madara&Kaguya went on too long, he rushed up the ending and it's a shame.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> In a precious interview he did admit that Sakura was considered for Naruto.  It was ultimately decided against because "that would make her a terrible woman" to take Naruto away from Hinata.



Takl said it was a mistrans


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

If Sakura switched from Sasuke to Naruto that would just make her seem like a thot, playing thotscotch jumping from dick to dick


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Bryke are the fucking worst in pairings deal.



Seriously. Making a video with people's fanart (a lot of them teens) and basically telling them their ship sucks?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Stop moving goalposts, darling. I never said I agreed with him, I said her not moving onto Naruto had nothing to do with Hinata, which is what you claimed.



I just fail to comprehend why not loving Sasuke anymore would make her a terrible woman and you said I am making it up, which I am not because that is what he said in the interview.  

It would make sense if he gave Sasuke Sakura for a "happy end" of the two (despite only negative development) but he said Sakura would be "a terrible woman" to stop loving Sasuke and be with Naruto.  The reason in the interview is pretty sexist.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> In a precious interview he did admit that Sakura was considered for Naruto.  It was ultimately decided against because* "that would make her a terrible woman" to take Naruto away from Hinata.*



This is fanfiction version.

The reason why she'd be terrible is she loved Sasuke for the most of series, switching to Naruto because "he's better" would make her look terrible aka gold digger.

Pretty much chapter 469 in text form.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Takl said it was a mistrans



He basically just replied with the same meaning?


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I just fail to comprehend why not loving Sasuke anymore would make her a terrible woman and you said I am making it up, which I am not because that is what he said in the interview.
> 
> It would make sense if he gave Sasuke Sakura for a "happy end" of the two (despite only negative development) but he said Sakura would be "a terrible woman" to stop loving Sasuke and be with Naruto.  The reason in the interview is pretty sexist.



It wasn't Sakura not loving Sasuke, it was Sakura switching to Naruto because Sasuke wasn't available and Naruto was now a hero.

You know, basically her fake confession.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> This is fanfiction version.
> 
> The reason why she'd be terrible is she loved Sasuke for the most of series, switching to Naruto because "he's better" would make her look terrible aka gold digger.
> 
> Pretty much chapter 469 in text form.



The correct term is Hypergamous, not gold digger


----------



## Not a Narutard (Dec 5, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> If Sakura switched from Sasuke to Naruto that would just make her seem like a thot, playing thotscotch jumping from dick to dick


Like Karakishi's Sakura, only less horny


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2014)

Not a Narutard said:


> Like Karakishi's Sakura, only less horny



Oh shit 
The Legendary Jizz has replied to my post 

I'm so starstruck.

Please, post something in my VMs


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> If Sakura switched from Sasuke to Naruto that would just make her seem like a thot, playing thotscotch jumping from dick to dick



She has all the makings to be a whore or gold digger. If she wasn't a shinobi, we'd be saying her on the konoha streets trying to pick up Sasuke when he's out Karin.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Seriously. Making a video with people's fanart (a lot of them teens) and basically telling them their ship sucks?



That was the lowest they reached. He even dared to post it on Tumblr too. 

And unlike Kishi, they played fools on the existence of their chemistry like "Oh, you guys love THEM together??" 

The amount of insults I received from Bryke is really...off the charts. 

And JK was so clueless she went: "I wasn't aware Hermione and Harry had this much chemistry"

At least Kishi thought about it's possibility, that's not INSULTING THEM.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2014)

That was so shitty.  
I'm really glad that I have never been into this, but lol
this garbage is bad, it's actually funny. lol

I do think Hinata is better for Naruto than Sakura honestly. I do not want my favourite character (Narudo) to end
up with someone who loves another man, and I believe he deserves much better, but that just nasty. 

even the excuse that Narudo never loved Sakura is just so shitty. 
Seriously, out of all the excuses in the words you only chose the most retarded one? He could have said that
Narudo grew out of it, or would that make him a bad man? 

anyway, again, I'm honestly glad that I have never cared about paring. lol
(Not as if I haven't been trolled with other things though. lol)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 5, 2014)

Zutara didn't have any chemistry. I really wonder where people got the idea that they did from, he was holding her necklace and memory of her mother hostage in exchange for one of her friends, he wasn't being affectionate. Then there is the fact Katara hated Zuko till near the end of Season 3, and more importantly, Zuko already had a mutual love interest.


----------

